# Strike Indicators



## zkoinis (Feb 7, 2005)

Trying to get some more experienced opinions on 'em, and what your favorite kinds are. Or even do ya use em? Thanks!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Slotted ice fishing floats various sizes!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Agree with Steelheader007. I tried the small pill shaped indicators with
the rubber band in the middle where you lay the line in the slot and twist
a few times. Tends to twist leader. Thill ice and fly to pricey. Personally
I like the pill shaped with the tooth pick in the end. Seems fish are not
as hesitant compared to round cork. My .02 cents worth.

Bill


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I make my own using a rubber o-ring, yarn and watershed.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I normally use the yarn indicators. I have been expierementing with the round cork and tooth pick type. I have been trying this style with a drop shot type rig for deep water presentations. The cork will support using a little more weight in swift deep water. Seems like it fouls alot so not sure if this is a good rig or not. I also use the strike putty for fishing emergers becouse you can add just enough to help see the soft takes. The putty gets stiff in the cold weather and does not work as well. Good luck. S


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

In my mind they have not made one yet that is perfect, but I prefer one that can be moved up and down the tippet easily, and applied without clipping the fly off first ( mostly because I always seem to forget to put the indicator on before tying on my nymph!) I find the yarn or foam type twist my line, so I like to trim them down about a half-inch. This year I plan to try using a good-sized stimulator dry fly whenever I can get away with it. You never know what might strike it!

Teeray


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

just put some waterproofing on yarn


----------

